
Assange turned an embassy into a command post for election meddling - tech-historian
https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/07/15/politics/assange-embassy-exclusive-documents/
======
justinclift
Wonder if this is the start of another anti-Assange propaganda cycle, prior to
new charges or developments in his case being announced?

